

Comprehensive List of the PHP Object Relational Mapping Tools and Frameworks. - themoza
http://www.libhound.com/databases/php-object-relational-mapping-frameworks
Object Relational Mapping (ORM), is a database design approach that makes entities stored in the database behave like objects (classes) from a programming perspective. ORM is a level above actual database operations – writing actual SQL queries is excluded from development and taken care of by ORM framework.
By abstracting actual database access with ORM, development process can be more productive and result in more reliable applications. Here you will find a quick intro to ORM in PHP.
======
Paul_Morgan
I'd also like to know if any projects are making use of these ORM tools. Do
these projects have any users?

------
xtho
A comparison of features & code sample as well as some basic benchmarks would
have been more helpful.

------
bkudria
They missed our favorite: the ORM in the Kohana framework.

~~~
dshah
Curious: Can the ORM inside Kohana be used independently of Kohana itself
(i.e. without using the MVC framework)?

